# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Xenotoca eiseni fry deaths

## mk_ultra

After a very long incuabtion time , my female has finally started to drop them out. But they are all dead. The last two days she has been dropping a good 6-8 dead at a time. 

She's in a 2 gal tub with her mate with a mini-sponge filter and some java moss. They eat NLS and Black worms.

ANy info?

----------


## retro_gk

I had trouble with the females dropping dead fry as well. How long was gestation? Mine took 6 weeks everytime.

I think they do better is slightly larger tanks with LOTS of hiding places and in small groups. A friend keeps them in groups of 2M+4F in overgrown 10 gallon tanks and gets fry all the time.

----------


## mk_ultra

They guy I get them from tells me he cant turn them off. He tells me as long as they are in a cool unheated tank there should be no problems. But obviously that is not working out. My pair took about 6 weeks also. 

They are in the tank by themselves with spawing mops and java moss. plenty of places to hide.
The tub is 2 gallons but it is wide more than it is tall. It's a rubbermaid container.

----------


## retro_gk

I'd get more fish or remove the male once you see the female is gravid.

----------


## edinjapan

These fish need cool water between 18-24ºC with a pH of 7.8 or higher and veggies in their diet to really do well. Check out the American Livebearer Association site for some good info on these fish.

----------

